# What wheels?



## jimbodini25 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey guys.... what few of you are here....
I have an 87 5000cs avant that came with 200 20v wheels on it. Those are rubbing WAY too much in the rear, so I need to find some different wheels. What I need to know is what wheel offset do i need for 7 inch width and 215 tires? Thanks.
-Jim


----------

